# Friction disk replacement 1983 Simplicity 870



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm working on my 1983 Simplicity 870. I have to change the friction disk. I originally posted in the Simplicity section but haven't gotten any responses. I waited a good amount of time before posting here, but it is repair and maintenance issue so maybe it will be better off in this section. I'm looking for the service manual for my machine. Can anyone out their help me out. It will come in real handy for this job and I'm sure plenty for future repair and maintenance on it. The machine is 35 years old now, so having that service manual will come in handy for sure. I hope to keep this machine another 35 years, so I will certainly need the service literature.
Also if anyone else ever needs it I will be happy to help them as well as I have been spending much of my time in the Simplicity section.
I have already contacted Briggs and Simplicity and they did not have the service manual, the operator's and parts, yes, but not service. So I'm hoping I get lucky and someone here will be able to come to my aid. Thank's.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

opps.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Its similar. It looks like I'm going to have to remove the bearings that hold the hex shaft in place and than pull it out right or left and may have to disconnect the chain and loosen the part in the center to release the friction disk assembly. It doesn't look too bad and I should be able to figure it out. Although it would be nice to have the procedure for it. Thanks for sharing the video. The new disk is on its way. If anyone see's this thread and happens to have the old service manual in pdf they can send me while I'm waiting for the part in the meantime, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## GeekOnTheHill (Oct 11, 2018)

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/SIMPLICITY-...h=item4d8550d7b0:g:xzsAAOSwh39cEsQ5:rk:5:pf:0

Or maybe

https://www.simplicitymfg.com/eu/en_gb/support/manuals.html

Richard


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

GeekOnTheHill said:


> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/SIMPLICITY-...h=item4d8550d7b0:g:xzsAAOSwh39cEsQ5:rk:5:pf:0
> 
> Or maybe
> 
> ...


good one man! i'd jump on that listing if i was the op. as finding a free one, i believe will be very slim if not impossible for a rare and obsolete machine


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

A machine of that age may need a new hex shaft and/or bearings because wear occurs on the ends where the bearings sit.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

DriverRider said:


> A machine of that age may need a new hex shaft and/or bearings because wear occurs on the ends where the bearings sit.


Thanks for the reply. The machine was in overall great shape. I inspected the gearbox and checked for play. Its all good. The drive actually works really well even with the rubber disk in as bad shape as it is. First gear is the only gear that had issue's. Its going slower than it should and hesitates from slipping.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Update,
Great news 
Briggs and Stratton has sent me a paper copy of the service manual pro bono, I just received it. I have to hand it to them, great customer support. Its the 1983 first edition. If anyone ever needs one PM me and I'll be happy to pass it along.


----------



## 14 Chief (Feb 10, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Update,
> Great news
> Briggs and Stratton has sent me a paper copy of the service manual pro bono, I just received it. I have to hand it to them, great customer support. Its the 1983 first edition. If anyone ever needs one PM me and I'll be happy to pass it along.


Is there any description on how to get the friction disc out? Remove the selector yoke?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Chief










.


----------



## 14 Chief (Feb 10, 2021)

thank you. I opened the snowblower up to lubricate the drive shaft. The disc looked like it might survive the season. But I was wrong. Watched many videos on youtube. none for this brands problem. I have a parts schematic but would appreciate the procedure and tips.


----------



## 14 Chief (Feb 10, 2021)

14 Chief said:


> thank you. I opened the snowblower up to lubricate the drive shaft. The disc looked like it might survive the season. But I was wrong. Watched many videos on youtube. none for this brands problem. I have a parts schematic but would appreciate the procedure and tips.


I wanted you fellas to know i solved my problem with your information and you tube videos. I have the 860 8 HP. got it from a neighbor 25 years ago.
There aren't many simplicity friction disc videos but combining info from DonnyBoy and other snowblower mechanics, I got it. The problem I overlooked was the 7/16 bolt on the outer end of the disk shaft. Once that is out, it separated from the left bearing, allowing me to pull in the right side shaft enough to slip out the old disk and slip in the new. I used spray white lithium grease on the hex shaft and selector.


----------



## ed powers (Jun 22, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Update,
> Great news
> Briggs and Stratton has sent me a paper copy of the service manual pro bono, I just received it. I have to hand it to them, great customer support. Its the 1983 first edition. If anyone ever needs one PM me and I'll be happy to pass it along.



Hi Dusty - I read you post on the simplicity snow blower and I am having the same problem. You mentioned you have the service manual you would be willing to share. This would truly help because I also need to replace the collar thrust on the friction disk shaft as well as the friction disk.

If you could send the service manual my email is edpowers82 @ gmail.com

Thank you very much. I could not find any videos or much on internet.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

14 Chief said:


> I wanted you fellas to know i solved my problem with your information and you tube videos. I have the 860 8 HP. got it from a neighbor 25 years ago.
> There aren't many simplicity friction disc videos but combining info from DonnyBoy and other snowblower mechanics, I got it. The problem I overlooked was the 7/16 bolt on the outer end of the disk shaft. Once that is out, it separated from the left bearing, allowing me to pull in the right side shaft enough to slip out the old disk and slip in the new. I used spray white lithium grease on the hex shaft and selector.
> View attachment 175572
> View attachment 175572


i found that the white lith gets really thick in very cold weather making selecting speeds somewhat difficult. I usually clean any grease or lube off the hex shaft and use a very thin coating of Mobil 1 on it. I have never had a problem with selecting speeds using mobil 1 and never had any rust issues.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@ CarlB,

I have also been known to take some Never-Seize, and mix it with some synthetic motor oil and lightly brush it on areas that require rust free, slide friction properties, without slinging everywhere.


----------

